# how windy is too windy?



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*windy*

I just walked in the door here at 1;30pm from getting in my hive. 15 mph winds with gusts to 25 from NW, air temp of 60. Culled one comb ,checked the syrup jar and looked for the queen, about 10 minutes or so of work.

Couldnt find her, but found some capped brood and drone cells about 3 square inches


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

What will you do if the comb is drawn.....If the queen is laying???

What will you do if NOT...
Are you going in to help the bees, or to satisfy your curiosity.
If to help the bees, go for it. If not, wait for a better day.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Go ahead. If you wait for that perfect day to come along the bees will have swarmed by then. Do what you have to do when you can.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 31, 2007)

When the bees are being blown off the frame or leaving the frame for shelter, it's too windy. I would say 20 to 30 MPH winds are too much. Some hives will tolerate wind more than others. I have seen hives that will keep working in a wind, I have also seen hives that will be shocked if you breath on them.
If you anticipating more rain and cold you should take advantage of the opportunity. If tomorrow is going to be sunny and calm wait until then, if bees are flying in good numbers they should be fine.


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

Bees are only supposed to be able to fly about 15 mph so I avoid opening a hive in winds stronger than that. If you absolutely have to go into one, a small stack of hay or straw bales on the windward side will provide some protection and if you have a lot of wind in your area it would be good to leave them there all season. If you are going to build a windbreak avoid things like plywood or anything the wind could pick up and blow onto the hive.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Don't forget that the brood will feel the "wind chill" temperature.


----------

